# YORK ME FULL TIME DISPATCH



## user2525 (2 d ago)

York Police Department is seeking qualified applicants for the position of full-time Communications Specialist (911 Dispatcher). In this position the employee works as part of a team in our PSAP answering 911 calls for 7 area communities. York Communications Center also answers non emergent calls and dispatches police, fire, and EMS services for the Town of York. The successful applicant will possess excellent communication skills and be able to work calmly under pressure, learn to work with computer-based dispatching systems, and have the ability to multi-task. Applicant must successfully pass a background check. Training will be provided to the successful candidate as needed to become certified. This position does involve shift work and overtime. Some benefits include: • 8-hour shifts (w/ 2 consecutive days off) 7am-3pm / 3pm-11pm / 11pm-7am • Weekly Pay • Paid Vacation Days - 6 Days per yr (yr 1), 12 Days per yr (yrs 2-3), 15 Days per yr (yrs 4-5), 18 Days per yr (yrs 6-10), 24 Days per yr (10+) • 104 Hours of Paid Holiday Time. Additional premium pay for hours worked on New Years Day, Memorial Day, Independence Day, Labor Day, Veterans Day, Thanksgiving Day and Christmas Day. • Sick leave accrues at the rate of one work day for each month of service. Sick leave may accrue to a maximum of 90 days. • Starting pay as of 7/2022 is $22.35/hr with no experience up to $29.55/hr with experience. Incentives adding up to an additional $3.84 per hour once fully certified. • 3 health insurance options through the Maine Municipal Employees Health Trust (MMEHT). (POS) - C, POS-200 and PPO-500 plans. The Town will contribute an amount equal to (87.5%) percent of the POS-200 premium irrespective of plan selection with the member paying the applicable balance of said plan. Dental Insurance, Vision Insurance and Flexible Spending Account also available. • The Town agrees to provide Social Security. Full-time employees may choose to join either the Maine State Retirement System plan (2C) currently in effect to Unit members, or the International City Management Association Retirement Corporation (ICMA-RC). • Cost of living raises every July as determined by contract negotiations. • $800 uniform clothing allowance annually. For a complete list of available benefits the full NPBA communications contract is available for review at: Human Resources | York, ME Applications are accepted in person at the York Police Department (9 Hannaford Drive York, ME) during regular business hours (Monday through Friday, 8am to 4:00pm) or by email to [email protected] APPLICATION CLOSING FEBRUARY 24, 2023 
APPLICATION https://www.yorkmaine.org/DocumentCenter/View/8772/2023-Communications-Specialist-Vacancy-Ad


----------

